# A week of being sick AND NOW THIS!!!



## brewgrl (Feb 17, 2008)

Started my new job and almost immediately got a devastatingly awful cold and I think I got everyone else there sick towards the end of the week, but it was obvious that I was the worst by the amount of hacking and nose blowing going on at my desk...AWFUL!!!! Plus I am in a job where we ALL touch and pass goods around a table, so I was very self conscious about getting everyone infected.

Plus the other thing about getting sick is the decongestants dry the crap out of my lips and make them lose sensation it seems, so my lips get dry and feel like they have a plastic shield on them. So cant wear lipstick.

I cant wear foundation because I am forever blowing my nose.

Cant wear eye makeup because for some reason decongestants also makes my eyes incredibly sensitive. so they immediately get bloodshot.

All week, not only do I feel like crap, I've LOOKED like crap!

So I am FINALLY getting better, but today I could just FEEL my skin had had enough. my chin has decided to break out like no one's business, and I think I am forming something on my cheek.

My chin is HURTING because they formed so quickly. and in the mirror my face is getting that patchiness with red swelling spots.

GRRRR.

It's like my body is forcing me to go through some sort of "new kid in high school" trauma or something.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 17, 2008)

all I can suggest is taking an immunity boosting tablet like codral immune boost (I have used that brand before and it's pretty amazing) or if you like thai food, maybe try a thai curry - they're supposed to be reaaaallly good for colds too.

as for the breakout, try a green clay mask or an aspirin mask, medidate/lie down with some cucumbers over your eyes and take a break like you deserve.

I hate being sick when it's a new job




feel better soon!


----------



## luxotika (Feb 17, 2008)

Boo! Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 17, 2008)

Aw, love. Sucks.

Take therma-flu tea with some honey in it. Omg, it works wonders. I'm those types that when they get sick - I stay sick for like 2 weeks straight and I get chappy lips/nose the works until I discovered therma flu. And then hella herbal pills.

I hate stuff that made me drowsy because that just seemed to pro-long my sickness and plus it made me feel more shitty - especially if I was at work - with all that grogginess. But just takes those packets of the flu-tea to work and you'll feel better. Promise


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 17, 2008)

i'm sorry



i hope you feel better!


----------



## Saje (Feb 17, 2008)

Drink LOTS of water. And try not to stress out as that just always aggrevates things.

Hope you feel better today.


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope you feel better!

I agree with Saje and celly... of course drink lots of water, but if I'm really sick the tea with honey works or theraflu severe cold.


----------



## Anthea (Feb 17, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 17, 2008)

gosh darn it... my kid just threw up all over me now!

we just took a bath and he's laying down with some apple juice and pedialite.

I am hoping it was from brunch and nothing more, because wouldnt that suck??? having to take a day off the week after i got hired?!?!?!


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 17, 2008)

Have you tried hot tea with lemon and honey?


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 18, 2008)

Hope you feel better! Try and get some rest.


----------



## farris2 (Feb 19, 2008)

That blows! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 19, 2008)

I hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 19, 2008)

Your poor thing, it's your bodies way of showing stress, it's all come out. Keep yourself warm, and drink stacks of water, and try and get as much rest as possible *hugs* Hope you feel better soon


----------

